# My Morgan cross gelding



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautiful boy you have there!!  Welcome to the forum!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous horse!
A bit posty in the back legs, though the fronts look good.
Nice shoulder and neck set. Beautiful head.
Hindquarters looks decent, though he appears a little bum high and possibly long in the back..


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks!
Yes, I agree - if anything, he has a tendency to go a bit on the forehand cause he's is a bit straight in the back. Nothing major though.
I love him dearly. Will try to get some video of his movement this weekend.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Very pretty horse. At first I thought he might be butt high but when I did the "invisible line" across to his withers, it looks like they may actually be even after all. Hard to do on a computer  Back might be a tad long but I can't be sure that it isn't my screen stretching him a little. Overall I would say a lovely horse. Strange he would be heavy in the forehand with dressage training to the 2nd level. He could be testing to see what he can get by with???


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

what a gorgeous tank you have there! he appears level through hock/knees and is a little long through back but his neck is gorgeous, i love that noble head. what's he crossed with? I would guess saddlebred maybe?


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. 
It's not like he runs around heavy on the forehand - I'll try to get some video of him moving on the weekend...
And good eye chopstick. He's Morgan x Paint, but his dad is a very "saddlebred" looking Morgan (JMF Future Vision).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

